# Dumb question



## NickH (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm sure this is a stupid question to ask but here goes. On a 50 inch palsma screen, non brand specific. Can you tell the difference between 1080p versus 780p?

I'm new to home theater so this is something I'm not sure of.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

It's not a dumb question. It depends on how close you sit. Unless you are going to watch blu-ray disk, you won't get any upgrade from cable/dish services, torrents.

Blu-ray disk playback with a good player is probably the only way you would ever notice. Unless you can get a crazy deal on a 720p TV, I think from a price point, it would be worth it to go ahead and get the better TV. 

http://s3.carltonbale.com/resolution_chart.html


----------



## NickH (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Generic that puts things into perspective.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

I've still trying to decide on the route I want to go as far as rear projection or TV. I have noticed that the price between 720P and starter 1080P is so small, I'm not sure the 720P would be a good choice unless it can be had for an amazing deal. Without major refurbished discounts, closeout deals, I've seen price differences as little as $200ish between them in the same size category. I actually thought 720P would be off the market by now. Not that it's bad, but it just isn't current. I'm personally not liking the lack of 1080P NON 3D plasma sets. The 3D is driving up the cost, and I don't want it.


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

Generic said:


> I've still trying to decide on the route I want to go as far as rear projection or TV. I have noticed that the price between 720P and starter 1080P is so small, I'm not sure the 720P would be a good choice unless it can be had for an amazing deal. Without major refurbished discounts, closeout deals, I've seen price differences as little as $200ish between them in the same size category. I actually thought 720P would be off the market by now. Not that it's bad, but it just isn't current. I'm personally not liking the lack of 1080P NON 3D plasma sets. The 3D is driving up the cost, and I don't want it.


In order to get a display with good video processing, calibration controls etc you have to buy a display that has 3D. The 2D only displays are usually bottom of the line today.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

donnymac said:


> In order to get a display with good video processing, calibration controls etc you have to buy a display that has 3D. The 2D only displays are usually bottom of the line today.


Thanks for the info. I didn't know that. Still don't like that they kind of bundle it all together. Just drives the prices up.


----------

